# Free diving a pole spears



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Me and 2 of my buddies are pretty new to free diving and spear fishing. We've done some spearing round bridge pilings and whatnot. We'd like to try some other areas as well. I was thinking the Massachusetts. Hows the visibility out there? Are there any other places in the bay or not far of shore? Any other recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Is spearing at the old Pensacola Beach pier rubble allowed/recommended?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll have to hit the Mass at high tide otherwise it's muddy.

Strong currents out there as well so be careful. Check out the ruins of Navarre Beach Pier too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome IanR!

You can dive the Mass, but try and look at the tide schedules, and get it at the top of high tide, so it is clear, and you will be catching it on a slack tide, instead of incoming. It will be a very strong current if you dont get it on a slack tide.

I have dove the old Navvare pier rubble, not the old Pensacola Pier rubble yet. Check on MBT's website with for a few ideas of shore dives.

Good luck!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't spear at the old Pensacola beach pier. I went to the sheriffs office right there and pretty much begged. I hit the Navarre Pier regularly but lately it has been sucking due to the poor vis.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bmoore (7/9/2008)*Can't spear at the old Pensacola beach pier. I went to the sheriffs office right there and pretty much begged. I hit the Navarre Pier regularly but lately it has been sucking due to the poor vis.


I have spearfished out there several times. The first time we did I went over and asked at the Sherrifs Office and they said "sure, why not"I asked them several times if they were sure it was legal and they assured me that it was. Now the lifegaurds tried to given me hard time, but I just told them they could call the SO. We were freediving and had Hawiian Slings, shot a few black snapper out there and a flounder not much else.

We did a lot a freediving around the Mass when we first started spearfishing and we shot alot of fish just pay attention to the tides because it can get nasty out there.

good luck. 

Chad


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Makes me want to try it again. I think I will soon. What a crock. They will tell you one thing one time and something totally different the next. The reason they were giving me was that it was off a public swimming beach or some garbage like that.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bmoore (7/11/2008)*Makes me want to try it again. I think I will soon. What a crock. They will tell you one thing one time and something totally different the next. The reason they were giving me was that it was off a public swimming beach or some garbage like that.


From FWC:<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; tab-stops: 0in .5in 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Spearfishing prohibited</U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">:<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O><P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo12"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*Within 100 yards of all public beaches* and commercial or public fishing piers and bridges<O></O><P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo11"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Within 100 feet of jetties (except the last 500 yards of any jetty extending more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline)<O></O><P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo10"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">For the taking of ornamental reef fishes<O></O><P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">In all state parks<P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">NoThis issue has come up many times before. And has been discussed to death. Sometimes people have been allowed to spear out there and other times not. But if you want to get techincal, it's not allowed.<P class=1AutoList3 style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: 0in list .5in left 1.0in 1.5in 2.0in 2.5in 3.0in 3.5in 4.0in 4.5in 5.0in 5.5in 6.0in 6.5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea, but how many yards do you have to swim out to reach the rubble, Im sure it is at least 100yrds. You would have to walk out on the peir and count your steps to find out where a hundred yards was. The police said if we were shooting guns that we could not have them loaded on the beach that we had to load them when we got out there. it would be best to just a FWC guy because the police will all give you different answers.


----------



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

I went out 7/10 visibility was 3 ft at the bottom on the masswith an out going tide, dove a private reef 7 miles outSW visibility was 0 at 65ft. I dove the rock jetties next to pickens visibility was 0 at the bottom. It seems to suck every where off-shore under 70 ft with this west current. Im not sure deeper. I need to find some fish to shoot soon or the seagulls wont even be safe


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

if anyone wants to try the beach rubble let me know. I'd be down to try it


----------

